# Moss turning yellow/brown



## Bengt

The moss was growing well and had a nice green color but now it's turning brown. I have no idea why.


----------



## Nemesis713

When my java moss does that I just give it with a little more water and it turns green again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingSquirrel

It's possible there is a mold infection or bacterial infection. I've experienced the same thing (in fact I have a moss doing it now). It starts in patches where there is mold (not always easy to see the mold), and it smothers the moss out, basically consuming and rotting it. The important thing to consider is that it may not be the mold that kills it - it might be something else, and then it grows mold because of the decaying matter. I've not found a solution to the problem so I just pull the rotting moss out and clean the area, then try to increase the air flow in that area. Not saying that's your issue but it's worth considering.


----------



## Bengt

flyingSquirrel said:


> It's possible there is a mold infection or bacterial infection. I've experienced the same thing (in fact I have a moss doing it now). It starts in patches where there is mold (not always easy to see the mold), and it smothers the moss out, basically consuming and rotting it. The important thing to consider is that it may not be the mold that kills it - it might be something else, and then it grows mold because of the decaying matter. I've not found a solution to the problem so I just pull the rotting moss out and clean the area, then try to increase the air flow in that area. Not saying that's your issue but it's worth considering.




Hey thanks for your response!
I got a better picture. I think it's some kind of mold like u mentioned. But I can't find any good information how to treat it. I do spray it off with water but this just slows it down.


----------



## Nemesis713

Would adding more springtails help? I would think it would since mold is what they eat. Unless this is some strain of mold that has some sort of resistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed

Nemesis713 said:


> Would adding more springtails help? I would think it would since mold is what they eat. Unless this is some strain of mold that has some sort of resistance.


You would have to add a lot of springtails... if we use a trophic pyramid as a guideline about 10% of the mass of the mold would need to be added to consume it.. in addition while springtails do eat fungi, not all are going to be equally palatable (in other words, they simply may not like it) and in general tend to also feed on liquified bacterial biofilms where the bacteria are digesting something like leaves or other organics. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## ChrisAZ

I've experienced this when vivariums don't have enough ventilation or air flow, or when the substrate has become waterlogged and starts to stagnate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt

ChrisAZ said:


> I've experienced this when vivariums don't have enough ventilation or air flow, or when the substrate has become waterlogged and starts to stagnate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This spot is on the back wall and it's not extremely wet but I can try to increase ventilation - worth a try.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

The only way to stop it is to remove all affected materials and increase air flow, and it would help to reduce the wetness of the area if possible. Other treatments will only be temporary, and chemicals may be harmful. If you have other plants around the area I would trim them back to increase air flow and also protect them from the infection. Hope it all works out.


----------

